# YAY first show!



## KoalaRock (Aug 16, 2009)

Good for you!! That sounds like it was fun!! Will you be entering another show soon?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah in Sept.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww that's great to hear!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey great job!!! I remember my first show was 6&Under lead line and I got 10th in the eq class and nothing in the other three!! LOL so you did hecka better than I did for your first show!! Great Job!


----------

